# Martin P6M seamater



## starlord (Mar 30, 2011)

I was checking my old stack of models I have to build and I found a old model, it's a Revell Martin P6M seamaster, the number on the box is H 244 and I think it's a old model, from around 1970 or so. Anyone ever build this model?


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

It's a very old kit. I have one built. The model came out in the 50s when the Sea Master was a prototype. The kit has been reissued a few times, once in the mid 80s and again in the 90s. 

Here is a photo of it on top of my book case, before the cat destroyed them all last month...










The small model is basic but builds ok. The raised detailing is pretty heavy and crude and you could do a better job by sanding the whole plane smooth.


----------



## starlord (Mar 30, 2011)

djnick66 said:


> It's a very old kit. I have one built. The model came out in the 50s when the Sea Master was a prototype. The kit has been reissued a few times, once in the mid 80s and again in the 90s.
> 
> Here is a photo of it on top of my book case, before the cat destroyed them all last month...
> 
> ...


thanks for the info, I've had this model for a long time, found it a hobby shop back in the 70's. I've never looked in it, so it's all new to me.


----------



## AZbuilder (Jul 16, 1999)

*Seamaster*

I built this kit back in the mid to late sixties. I remember it well.

AZbuilder
John

*Let Your Imagination Soar*


----------



## Whiteraven_2001 (Apr 12, 2008)

Wonder if it'll be reissued through the SSP. I was surprised to see they reissued a Renwal molding, the self-propelled howitzer.


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

Revell reissued it around 1998 in at least one SSP run.


----------

